# Lee Priest's New Tattoo



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2006)

what a nut job!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 10, 2006)

Tell me that's Henna...


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2006)

Ouch!  That's crazy!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope it's not him or it's  just temporary,  the tattoos on the neck were one thing but the face???


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, I would hope that those aren't real.  Ya, the neck can be cool, but not the face.  The NASCAR tattoo is bad enough, no matter where it is.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hope it's not him or it's  just temporary,  the tattoos on the neck were one thing but the face???



no, they are real.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2006)

Good for him. It's what he wants.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't get me wrong I love Tats, I have a few in fact but on the face?
He can get away with it because of who he is.
I don't think my employer would care to keep me.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong I love Tats, I have a few in fact but on the face?
> He can get away with it because of who he is.
> I don't think my employer would care to keep me.



What do you do for work?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2006)

I work for Motorola 2-way radio communications.
I am a technician and most of my customers I are Federal, State and City employees.
Sometimes I have to go to the D.E.A. building in Manhatten or The I.N.S. building or I have to go over details with the head of radio communications for Police and Fire.
I don't think they would take me serious if I had that on my face.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2006)

This past week I was at the OEM office (Office of Emergency Management) and was given a tour......what a sight, they had a shit load of computer monitors and flat screen TV's all monitering NYC.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 10, 2006)

When was that picture of Lee taken? I'm having a hard time believing that's his tat after deducing this... He just competed at the Arnold, he shouldn't be that fat right now. And obviously he didn't have that tat at the shows.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong I love Tats, I have a few in fact but on the face?
> He can get away with it because of who he is.
> I don't think my employer would care to keep me.


No, I get you Mino. But I admit, I admire people who know what they want even when other people don't understand and go for it. I love tats too and I have no desire to put them on my face, but I still give props to Lee for doing it.

Sounds like a cool job you got. We use motorola id cards at my work.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> When was that picture of Lee taken? I'm having a hard time believing that's his tat after deducing this... He just competed at the Arnold, he shouldn't be that fat right now. And obviously he didn't have that tat at the shows.


 
He posted on a another site that he.......well here's a few qoutes from him.




> Yes it is real. Yep it is my body. I will do what i like. You people would all be better of if you did what you like and didnt worry what people think. Cause i dont. As for the boot comments - i could care less. Cause you people dont affect me one bit or my life. My grandmother loves the tat so i guess thats all that matters. No - go get a life of your own and enjoy it.
> 
> Lee





> UMMMM  Yeah it hurt a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> No, I get you Mino. But I admit, I admire people who know what they want even when other people don't understand and go for it. I love tats too and I have no desire to put them on my face, but I still give props to Lee for doing it.
> 
> Sounds like a cool job you got. We use motorola id cards at my work.


 
I would love to get a large tattoo going down to my forearms but again I rather not have it shown. 
But I am getting one that starts from my left shoulder all the way to my upper  tricep, it would still be covered by a T-shirt.


The job is OK, I mentioned only the good part.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm finishing up my back this month and then I'll start on my forearm. My work probably doesn't really condone it, but I figure that's what long sleeve shirts were made for


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2006)

True, the tattoo I plan on getting is going to cover an old ugly tattoo. I plan on getting something with skulls this time.
I have a large black panther (another cover-up) on my calve.
I wore shorts once and my boss had a heart attack, he was telling me that once I get old I will regret it....sheesh I'm 40 years old I love tats!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2006)

As long as you get tattoos you either like, or can cover up with another I don't see any regret. I'd like to get something with skulls but my wife would freak. My plan is to have full sleeves, legs, back and most of my front. She's not wild about that LOL. The panther sounds cool too. I've thought about it but I already have several animals.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 11, 2006)

Could Lee turn into Mike Tyson of BB


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Could Lee turn into Mike Tyson of BB


well he hasn't bitten anyone's ear off yet


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 12, 2006)

Holy Sh!t. Why did he do that....?  Never saw that coming.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 13, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Could Lee turn into Mike Tyson of BB



when i saw the tat i thought, wow a white Mike Tyson,,why would anyone want a tat on their face? damn that must have hurt


----------



## ultimo (Mar 26, 2006)

think it looks stupid !!!!!


----------



## carlito cool (Mar 29, 2006)

The  iron Mike of BB everyone


----------



## capnkid (May 7, 2006)

That is retarted.  What? it's not enough to be a great bodybuilder anymore?  Does he crave attention that bad?  
I met a guy in vegas that had his whole face tattooed and it was weird talking to him.  I asked him why he did it, and he said "well I wish I had never done it."


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

capnkid said:
			
		

> That is retarted.  What? it's not enough to be a great bodybuilder anymore?  Does he crave attention that bad?
> I met a guy in vegas that had his whole face tattooed and it was weird talking to him.  I asked him why he did it, and he said "well I wish I had never done it."



I wouldn't jump to conclusions and say it is for attention.


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I wouldn't jump to conclusions and say it is for attention.



why else would you put a tattoo on your face?


----------



## Mudge (May 7, 2006)

I dont wear tank tops in the gym to get attention, its because its fucking hot!

If Lee wanted the tattoo big fuckin' deal, sure its weird but I'm sure he gets enough attention as it is looking how he does. People who dont understand it are going to come out and say he is weird in the head or he wanted attention, that is just as lame as people saying we lift weights for attention.

Maybe he did it because he wanted to - end of story.


----------



## musclepump (May 7, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> that is just as lame as people saying we lift weights for attention.



What, you don't?  It's all about looking better naked.


----------



## Mudge (May 7, 2006)

Its a nice side effect, but I enjoy lifting weights for myself as well as it gives me something to do, that also makes me feel good. I like being at least slightly athletic in something, even table tennis.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If Lee wanted the tattoo big fuckin' deal, sure its weird but I'm sure he gets enough attention as it is looking how he does. People who dont understand it are going to come out and say he is weird in the head or he wanted attention, that is just as lame as people saying we lift weights for attention.
> 
> Maybe he did it because he wanted to - end of story.



or... maybe he feels since he is only around five feet tall he needs to do weird ass things so he does not get overlooked in the lineups!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont wear tank tops in the gym to get attention, its because its fucking hot!
> 
> If Lee wanted the tattoo big fuckin' deal, sure its weird but I'm sure he gets enough attention as it is looking how he does. People who dont understand it are going to come out and say he is weird in the head or he wanted attention, that is just as lame as people saying we lift weights for attention.
> 
> Maybe he did it because he wanted to - end of story.


Good post Mudge, I completely agree. Just because other people don't understand the why to it shouldn't degrade Lee in any way.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> why else would you put a tattoo on your face?



Why would you put one on your arm?


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Why would you put one on your arm?



Personally, I wouldn't, but at least on your arm it can be covered if necessary. I guess as long as he never needs to get a "real job" he is fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't, but at least on your arm it can be covered if necessary. I guess as long as he never needs to get a "real job" he is fine.


I kinda consider my self in a "real" job and I see people here with tattoos on their face and neck.


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> or... maybe he feels since he is only around five feet tall he needs to do weird ass things so he does not get overlooked in the lineups!



I imagine he knows that a lot of people negatively, actually we already know that he does know that people talk shit about this whole thing. So why would he want negative attention on stage from uppity judges many of whom already dont seem to like him? I dont think this is a likely scenario. Why he got one is his own business, and I dont think it was for attention.


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't, but at least on your arm it can be covered if necessary. I guess as long as he never needs to get a "real job" he is fine.



 ... what is a 'real job'?


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't, but at least on your arm it can be covered if necessary. I guess as long as he never needs to get a "real job" he is fine.



That is true.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... what is a 'real job'?



I am retracting that statement.


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2006)

He doesn't have it on his face in pictures from the Arnold?


----------



## maniclion (May 8, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (May 8, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (May 8, 2006)

Why stop at just a little bit go all the way.


----------



## capnkid (May 9, 2006)

Well Lee is a True freak now.  He can always join a carnival and be a sideshow carni.  People would pay a buck to see that.   SIDESHOW LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2006)

capnkid said:
			
		

> Well Lee is a True freak now.  He can always join a carnival and be a sideshow carni.  People would pay a buck to see that.   SIDESHOW LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



Indeed.


----------

